# Turkish Coffee?



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I tried this on holiday and i have to say really quite enjoyed it! What is the general consensus?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DannyMontez said:


> I tried this on holiday and i have to say really quite enjoyed it! What is the general consensus?


It's an interesting drink whilst on holiday but a pain in the arse to make for everyday consumption.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 27, 2014)

Never tried it bit would love to know what everyone else thinks to it.

how would you make it?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

It's made in a special pot and the coffee used is really really fine.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's made in an Ibrik

Here is HasBean's Ibrik guide

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/14541965-ibrik-brew-guide

You need a very fine grind, much finer than espresso. Grinders like the EK have separate burrs for Turkish.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ugh - tastes awful + sludgy.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

We call it Greek coffee in my house and it is delicious. Put less sugar and don't drink the dregs.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I tried it a couple of times in Cyprus, once in a Lebanese restaurant recently(ish) and also many years ago (1982) as a teenager on a school trip to the Middle East.

My opinion pretty much coincides with Espressotechno's. It's unfeasibly strong, the grounds are basically all in the cup, but so fine that they almost hang in suspension. It's quite difficult to avoid drinking some dregs (unless you're a whale and have a built-in baleen).

The stuff is literally strong enough that the spoon stands up! It was interesting to try, especially the one I had that also had cardamom seeds in it (not in their pod). I quite liked it but I've probably tried it enough times now, and if I could afford an EK I would not be splashing out on a burr set to make this stuff!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me Hotmetal. Off to dig out some Greek Coffee in the kitchen and maybe have an Ouzo afterwards. It's an acquired taste, but Greek coffee done well is delicious. The dregs usually sit at the bottom after about 30 seconds and if you wait 30 seconds before pouring it once it's been made on the stove you get very few dregs in the cup any way.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! OK maybe I was a bit too quick getting stuck in to mine then! I liked it until I got a mouthful of sludge!

Now you mention it, I actually quite fancy sitting with a wee cup of said coffee and a glass of Ouzo. Good combo!

Would you ever put cardamom in? I can't remember where I had this but IIRC it was the Lebanese.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Never put anything in coffee but in Ouzo I'd put in cardamom. I am just bias as I am originally from Kyrenia in northern Cyprus ... until the Turks stole our land and forced us out ... but no room for politics here. Sometimes national pride takes over so I am not going to overstate my defence of the coffee!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, I spoke to some locals who told me a lot about the war. Very sad, but like you say, another story for another place. Enjoy your Greek coffee!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I just wondered what coffee snobs thought of it. I had it in Croatia and apparently it's quite popular there.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have one almost every day and I love it. I find it delicious, it is strong and sometimes we make it really long like a triple or even longer.


----------

